# QATAR | Railways



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Qatar signs railway study deal with Deutsche Bahn *

DUBAI, Aug 27 (Reuters) - German railway operator Deutsche Bahn [DBN.UL], which is planning an initial public offering, has signed a deal to help design a multi-billion dollar rail network in the Gulf Arab state of Qatar.

Qatari Diar Real Estate Investment Co, a unit of the country's sovereign wealth fund, said on Wednesday the project's partners would develop the blueprint for integrating Qatar's planned railways into a national and regional network.

Under its remit, Deutsche Bahn will provide technical and financial assessment studies, Qatari Diar said in a statement.

Qatar is planning a high-speed rail link between the capital Doha and neighbouring Bahrain via one of the world's longest bridges, nationwide freight and passenger services as part of a wider Gulf Arab rail network, and a metro in the capital city.

Qatar is the world's biggest exporter of liquefied natural gas. With Gulf countries witnessing annual population growth of between 5 to 10 percent, cities are increasingly facing congestion, forcing governments to spend on improving infrastructure.

The Gulf Cooperation Council, which groups the six regional states, is working on a feasibility study with the World Bank to create a $2.5 billion pan-Gulf rail network.

Dubai is expected to complete the first phase of a two-line $4.4 billion metro by September 2009. Other Gulf cities including Riyadh, Mecca, Abu Dhabi and Kuwait are also planning rail systems.

Deutsche Bahn has been looking at expanding its presence in the Gulf as regional economies buoyed by a more than a fivefold rise in oil prices since 2002 move to diversify their economies.

The rail firm was among bidders for an estimated $5 billion railway contract to build a 1,100 km (680 mile) railway across Saudi Arabia's desert.

Deutsche Bahn's IPO, which is expected to raise at least 5 billion euros ($7.4 billion) -- making it Germany's biggest flotation since late 2000 -- is likely to attract Middle East investors.

Sources told Reuters on Aug. 25 a decision to widen the selection of banks to handle the IPO was aimed at attracting wide international interest, not only from Europe but also Asia and the Gulf.

A top investment manager from a Middle East-based fund recently flagged interest in the railway listing.

Deutsche Bahn officials met institutional investors in Dubai and Abu Dhabi on a recent roadshow, Der Spiegel magazine reported on July 27.


----------



## Perennial Quest (May 24, 2007)

An article from International Construction Magazine:

*GCC rail network approved*
_
Written by Richard High - 17 Oct 2008_

GCC (Gulf Cooperation Council) transport ministers have approved a US$ 11 billion railway network that will link the six Gulf states - Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, Kuwait, Oman, Qatar and the United Arab Emirates (UAE) - according to Qatar daily Gulf Times.
The results of a feasibility study for the 1500 km-long network will now be submitted to the Gulf leaders' summit due to be held in Muscat in December.
The proposed GCC rail network will begin in Kuwait and go to Muscat via Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, Qatar and the UAE, said the report.A study to connect it with Yemen also is underway.

Qatar's Minister of Business and Trade, Sheikh Fahad bin Jassim al-Thani, was reported as saying, "The study has been approved in principle and will be submitted to the upcoming GCC summit."


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

any pic from the project?


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

here a picture for the light rail and the metro lines but the picture without the country rail system which will connect Qatar cities to other Gulf countries.










*Project Name:* Doha Metro (Qatar Railways)
*Budget:* unspecified (multi-billion)
*Date:* 2009-2015
*Location:* Doha and Greater Doha
*Developer:* Qatari Diar in cooperation with Duetch Bahn


----------



## tony8 (Mar 16, 2009)

Good project! but more photos are required.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

There aren't any photos because nothing has been built yet.


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

It is great to see the oil rich gulf investing so much in rail.


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

> *Transportation | 21.11.2009
> 
> German rail operator set to ink deal with Qatar
> 
> ...


http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,,4913717,00.html

Yesterday they signed the deal.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*German railway operator signs US$26bil Qatar railroad deal*
Updated: Monday November 23, 2009 MYT 8:18:50 AM
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2009/11/23/business/20091123074443&sec=business

DOHA, Qatar: An investment company owned by Qatar's sovereign wealth fun on Sunday signed a $26 billion deal with Germany's national railway operator to build a railroad network, a key part of the natural gas-rich Gulf sheikdom's expansion plans.

Under the deal, the Qatari Diar Real Estate Investment Company and Deutsche Bahn AG will set up a joint venture to develop a metro system in Qatar's capital, as well as a national rail network and a long-distance connection to neighboring Bahrain.

Qatar will hold a 51 percent stake in Qatar Railways Development Company and the German state-held railway will have a 49 percent stake

"This announcement represents the next step in the creation of this visionary Qatari project that will truly revolutionize the ease and convenience by which people travel," said Ghanim Bin Saad al-Saad, Qatari Diar's chief executive.

The railroad network will take about 15 years to complete, but the national railroad and the local commuter system for Doha is expected to be 70 percent built by 2017 to support the tiny Gulf nation's bid for the World Cup in 2022 and the Olympics in 2020.

Qatari Diar is a property investment company owned by the natural gas-rich state's sovereign wealth fund, the Qatar Investment Authority. It was established in 2004. - AP


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

wow


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

> *Deutsche Bahn in $25bn Qatar and Bahrain rail deal
> 
> German rail operator Deutsche Bahn has signed a 17bn euro ($25bn; £15bn) contract to build rail and underground lines in Qatar and Bahrain.*
> 
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/8372966.stm


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

The Raiway Gazette provides a few more "technical" details: 
http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/10/qatar-railways-development-co-founded.html

I'm amazed at the 350 km/h, though. First, it is very difficult to obtain such speeds on sea bridges. In Denmark we have normally had to limit ourselves to 200 km/h. Are they building directly on a coral reef - is that why they can anchor their causeway so steel-hard to the bottm of the sea? Secondly, in the French discussion about 350 km/h it has been repeatedly said that trains must run at least 300 km nonstop before upgrading the top speed from 300 to 350 km/h makes sense. The Qatar-Bahrain causeway will, I think, have a total length of 180 km? 

It does smack a little of prestige project. I'm not sure 300 km/h would not do the trick. Assuming, for the sake of the argument, that the train can maintain Vmax on 140 of the 180 km (after all it needs many km to accelerate and break). In that case an operating speed of 350 km/h as opposed to 300 km/h will gain... 4 minutes.


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

hans280 said:


> The Raiway Gazette provides a few more "technical" details:
> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/10/qatar-railways-development-co-founded.html
> 
> I'm amazed at the 350 km/h, though. First, it is very difficult to obtain such speeds on sea bridges. In Denmark we have normally had to limit ourselves to 200 km/h. Are they building directly on a coral reef - is that why they can anchor their causeway so steel-hard to the bottm of the sea? Secondly, in the French discussion about 350 km/h it has been repeatedly said that trains must run at least 300 km nonstop before upgrading the top speed from 300 to 350 km/h makes sense. The Qatar-Bahrain causeway will, I think, have a total length of 180 km?
> ...


well the same can be said about the Beijing-Tianjin

and in both cases there is a strong possibility of adding more kms to the track (imagine from Kuwait to Dubai  )


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

These are sample images of how one station would look like.

Qatar Railways 













Hope you enjoyed :cheers:


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Covers the Entire Country 



To see the EXTRA LARGE IMAGE the URL below.
http://yfrog.com/7dqatarrailwaysnetworktypj


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

And an amazing video opcorn:


----------



## dumbfword (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow. Nice renders. Can't wait to see it for real! :cheers:


----------



## GreenPeas (Aug 19, 2006)

is these real?


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

GreenPeas said:


> is these real?


In my opinion, the pcitures look a bit too much like Berlin Hauptbahnhof, underground section. Probably somebody had to come up with some pretty pictures without having done any concrete planning yet, so he/she used Berlin pictures, inserted some Arab dress, plus the glass doors closing off the platforms.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

*Work starts on Doha Metro’s first station*

From the Qatar forums...



Ahmad Rashid Ahmad said:


> The first section of the Metro runs from the Lusail project to the New Doha International Airport
> Construction has started on the first underground metro station, which will be the terminus for the future Doha Metro line, a source said yesterday.
> The New Doha International Airport (NDIA) Terminal Metro Station is designed by Mott MacDonald, a global management, engineering and development consultancy.
> The Metro line is to provide the rail link between Doha city and the NDIA main terminal.
> ...


----------

